# How to remove RainX??



## bigbenstrikes (Sep 9, 2009)

i applied rainx on my windscreen and side windows a couple months ago but i was in a bit of a rush so probably buggered it up but meh.... i got new aero wiper blades from bmw and when i turn them on they leave massive smearing which dries about 3 seconds after the wipers return to normal position which is reeeeallly annoying... what can I do??

thanks


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

ive had same problem with rainx never going to touch it again


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

You could try some silicone remover... or an abrasive glass polish


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

I would try using AG Intensive glass polish

If you dont want to re-apply rainx try Carlack Glass sealant. I have a BMW and have no problems with it. Although Iam going to apply Gtechnic G3


----------



## bigbenstrikes (Sep 9, 2009)

i seen somewhere that you can use CIF to remove rainx is this a good or bad idea... ?
also yesterday i washed and clayed my car including the windscreen and its made no differnce...?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Nanolex said:


> You could try some silicone remover... or an abrasive glass polish


so how much is your tackle and how long does it last nd whats it safe to wash with its for van so gets washed pretty regular.ive heard good stuff about it but been told about carlack as weel


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

clay does not seem to going to tfr myn


----------



## bigbenstrikes (Sep 9, 2009)

should i just cif my windscreen then leave it?? see what difference that makes?? or should i really apply something afterwards..?


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

If you don't have any glass cleaner, some vinegar mixed with water *should* remove it.


----------



## bigbenstrikes (Sep 9, 2009)

swordjo said:


> If you don't have any glass cleaner, some vinegar mixed with water *should* remove it.


loved how you used the word should just to cover your back haha ill try that later then.. .thanks...


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

I wouldn't even mix it with water. Just some vinegar on a kitchen towel or newspaper should remove it, but AG glass polish definately will, and it's a good product to have in the armoury:thumb:


----------



## bigbenstrikes (Sep 9, 2009)

think i might have to pop to my local rip off store to buy some as it is doing my cahoonas in!!


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

as said, get some ag glass polish, i have no idea if it will actually help but its a great product to have anyway


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

halfrauds do this which does work

(its more aggressive than AG IG polish)

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_219650_langId_-1_categoryId_229902


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

Pro Vision Glass Scrub Cleaner will remove Rain-X without any problem !
I do not now if that is available in the UK ?


----------



## bigbenstrikes (Sep 9, 2009)

reet... purchased some AG glass Polish and its made a bit of a difference but still smeary so i used vinegar and its still smeary.. what next.. also i took a picture of my back window coz its really bad...Its just when i wipe it or when the sun hits it then it looks like this.. how do i sort this out??
Thanks for any help!


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

one of the rainx type kits from lidl. has a white block thingy that seemed to remove all the stuff from my windscreen just sprayed with shampoo water mix and scrubbed til it held water, ie no rainx left :thumb:


----------



## ~harl~ (Dec 5, 2008)

If you have a machine polisher, i use duragloss glass polish on a light polishing pad. Remember to mask up around the window to avoid hitting paint and rubbers. plus be careful not to hit any sharp edges and ruin your pad. I use a festool rotex or pollux, with the festo white pad. Takes all the rain marks out and leaves a perfectly clean piece of glass, which i then rainx. I find best applied very thin, let dry for a while and buffed off with paper towel, then with a mild glass cleaner (nxt gen) and your fav cloth. This has proven to get best results for me.
P.S only for outside of glass, just to make sure.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

just put your wipers on usually gets rid of rain x on its own. Vinegar as mentioned is a decent idea


----------



## Cyber_thug (Aug 26, 2008)

I had the same problem with my windshield. Yes, you can use Cif and a sponge, but you need to go over the glass quite a few times. That did the trick for me. Also you can use acetone.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Friend of mine has used WHITE SPIRIT to try and resolve same problem, first glass clean, wiped down with SP on rag/kitchen towel, then wipes off very very carefully, then washed the whole car down, then applied a good quality glass cleaner/polish - seemed to do the job.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

spray tin of surface cleaner from halfords a couple of squid should get rid. then a nice polish with zaino glass polish. or what ever glass polish you have.


----------



## bigbenstrikes (Sep 9, 2009)

whyat about IPA will that work??


----------



## razzle (Sep 11, 2009)

i was going to buy rainx, dont think i will bother now then lol.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 13, 2006)

i used my G220 with a polishing pad and 3.02. when stripping my screen.


----------



## bigbenstrikes (Sep 9, 2009)

I dont have a polishing machine....yet.. :hihi so what do you suggest...?

Tried AG glass polish and vinegar.. might try tat stuff from halfrauds..


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

what about the rainx cleaner?


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

been using rain-x for years with no probs, i find if you put a couple of coats on leave for an hour,wipe over with a wet paper towel or similar then buff up with paper towel or similar ,,voila.job done..


----------



## bigbenstrikes (Sep 9, 2009)

Sandro said:


> what about the rainx cleaner?


whats that never seen it??


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Wipe with IPA


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

bigbenstrikes said:


> whats that never seen it??


It's their glass cleaner, it doesn't strip the rainX, it is meant to top it up..

I have never had a problem with rainX, or the Carlack stuff, Carlack cleaner my get rid of the rainX


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

im talking about the cleaner that you use before applying rainX


----------



## Glossboss (Feb 28, 2007)

Nu-Glass will sort that out for you:thumb:


----------



## bigbenstrikes (Sep 9, 2009)

Update*

Ive tried vinegar, ag glass polish, and now ag intensive tar remover but still nothing.. How the hell am i going to shift this!?


----------



## stuart2588 (Oct 15, 2008)

Try soaking it in fiary liquid for a while and then rinse. After that I used a little bit of metholated spirits and newspaper.


----------



## bigbenstrikes (Sep 9, 2009)

Did that work??


----------



## stuart2588 (Oct 15, 2008)

lol it worked perfectly for me. The smell of the metholated spirits though will give you a headache while you work! It was the only thing that shifted it for me.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I c0cked up applying the Carlack sealant on my screen.

Tried to get it off this morning with Carlack cleaner, then Methylated Spirits, then Megs APC, then Carlack Cleaner again.

Did nothing. 

Thats one fcuking difficult product to remove.

Next week will have AG Glass Polish on a compounding pad on the porter cable.
Fingers crossed.


----------

